# porsche phone dial lug bolt size?



## 2.8cupcake (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently picked up a set of porsche phone dials. 16x8, and 16x7. They came with raceland adapters. The adapters have bolts that go from the adapter to the hub, but I need lug nuts to put the phone dials on the adapters. Ive searched around and cant seem to find what size they are. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## alKapaWLiK (Jul 6, 2007)

just use the lugs from a mk3 VR6 that's all i did was hit the JY rounded some up and worked good..... how much did you get your wheels and adapters for?


----------



## 2.8cupcake (Jan 2, 2008)

alKapaWLiK said:


> just use the lugs from a mk3 VR6 that's all i did was hit the JY rounded some up and worked good..... how much did you get your wheels and adapters for?


 well i have 4x100 wheels now, so i didnt figure my bolts would work, and id need 4 more. i paid 200 for the wheels, and 160 for adapters.


----------



## alKapaWLiK (Jul 6, 2007)

not a bad deal on the wheels........ i ran into the same issue with lugs then talked to my vw guy here and he said use vr lugs so i did and they ran good i ran the dials on my mk2 coupe VR for a while sold the car still have my wheels thou....good luck to you thou and if your running on a mk2 be ready to pull fenders lol..... :thumbup:


----------



## 2.8cupcake (Jan 2, 2008)

alKapaWLiK said:


> not a bad deal on the wheels........ i ran into the same issue with lugs then talked to my vw guy here and he said use vr lugs so i did and they ran good i ran the dials on my mk2 coupe VR for a while sold the car still have my wheels thou....good luck to you thou and if your running on a mk2 be ready to pull fenders lol..... :thumbup:


 i'm putting them on my mk3 cabrio. =] what size tires did you run?


----------



## alKapaWLiK (Jul 6, 2007)

i had a 205/40/16 ideal ya want a 195/40/16 will fit allot better i think ... i was going to run these on my mk3 cabrio but not sure im keeping it now unless i do the 1.8T swap


----------

